# la selección española en el mundial y gentoo

## asph

a ver si hay mucho futbolero por aqui...

----------

## asph

por cierto a mi el futbol me gusta pero no lo suelo seguir.. el mundial es una excepcion y sigo los partidos de nuestra selección  :Smile: 

----------

## darkelphos

a mi el futbol no me gusta nada, pero es que eso de quedar en casa de los colegas y hacernos unas birras no está nada mal. Así que si que veré el futbol, pero como tu dices el mundial es una excepción y solo veo a España.

Cuando nos manden para casa, yo a estudiar pa septiembre  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  XD

----------

## artic

Pues para este OFF-TOPIC decir que gentoo y el futbol son dos cosas distintas perfectamente compatibles.Del futbol unicamente sigo los mundiales y la eurocopa ,el resto de partidos no me interesa.

Haber si este año pasamos de cuartos.

Salu2

----------

## pacho2

Yo sólo los ví un poco. Hasta cuartos nada  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## ertomas

Hola a todos/as.

Ya llega el veranico y con ello todos los partidos que no voy a ver...porque soy de esos que no le gustan el futbol. Yo me decanto mas por el Ciclismo, y ahora llegará el Tour de Francia....De todas formas creo que es totalmente compatible el Futbol y Gentoo.

Un Saludo.

----------

## aj2r

Ahora mismo estoy viendo ARA-ESP   :Wink: 

EDITO-> Vaya caca de partido   :Evil or Very Mad:  Menos mal que al menos estaban ahí joaquín, reyes y juanito pa hacer algo (que no es porque sean andaluces   :Wink:  )

----------

## pacho2

 *ertomas wrote:*   

> Hola a todos/as.
> 
> Ya llega el veranico y con ello todos los partidos que no voy a ver...porque soy de esos que no le gustan el futbol. Yo me decanto mas por el Ciclismo, y ahora llegará el Tour de Francia....De todas formas creo que es totalmente compatible el Futbol y Gentoo.
> 
> Un Saludo.

 

A mi el ciclismo también me gusta, pero está tan prutrefacto   :Confused:   (para ver como Basso gana el Tour   :Mad:  )

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## rek2

VIVA ESPANA!!! DESDE BOSTON! USA.

un alicantino  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

Me sorprende que de momento vayan por delante los que no les gusta el fútbol. Yo normalmente no sigo el fútbol. Los mundiales era la excepción pero este año ni eso.

----------

## cocozz

Arriba Argentina !

Arriba Brasil !

Arriba España !

Y que gané el mejor !!!

----------

## Overpeer

Me cago en el futbol, de verdad ... no se que le ve la gente ... una cosa es verlo ... otra cosa lo que pasa aqui y en otros paises, nunca lo entendere. La verdad es que hay quien tiene que llevar una vida muy aburrida para que un partido de futbol le haga reir, llorar o todo a la vez.

Un saludo.

----------

## asph

digamos que la emoción que uno siente cuando sale una nueva versión del kernel que compatibiliza algún hardware que tienes por casa es lo que siente algún futbolero cuando marca la selección  :Wink: 

----------

## ekz

Bueno pues ....a mi poco interes me causa el futbol ....poco interes el mundial ..si a veces con ver los goles en los resumenes uno queda listo

menos si la selecion d mi pais no clasifico para el mundial   (lo que en el fondo es bueno para mi   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## aj2r

Pues ahora a ver España-Francia que en el próximo partio nos va a toca ya con Brasil

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Pues ahora a ver España-Francia que en el próximo partio nos va a toca ya con Brasil

 

Pues va a ser que no  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Que mala suerte, Francia no hizo mas meritos que España para ganar el partido.

Un Saludo!

----------

## aj2r

XD eso pasa por no sacar a joquín y reyes de primeras... este año pensé que ibamos a llegar más lejos   :Confused:  Pero bueno, me contentaré con que un equipo español ha ganao la champions y otro la copa de la UEFA   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

Además con ese gol (el segundo de francia), tras una falta de Henry a Puyol   :Confused:   (se parece mucho a la forma en que el barcelona gano su primera copa de Europa   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Pues no es por entrar en debate, que no viene a cuento pero en mi opinión creo que el selecionador acertó con la alineación y con los cambios, simplemente salió mal el partido, quizá por falta de intensidad y de "oficio". 

Un Saludo!

----------

## lukin-amd64

Jee

Otra vez será..........

Salu2

----------

## artic

Una verdadera lastima ,otra vez los arbitros protagonistas.................

Salu2

----------

## cocozz

Que más da, en el proximo match contra Brasil, estos se los van a foll... digo a comer  :Wink:  Bye Françe

----------

